# hydros on front wheel drive



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

not sure if this should be under hydros or maintence and repair but how do i hook the cylienders up to the fronat if its front wheel drive any advice will help


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:nosad: front wheel drive hno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 19 2009, 02:28 PM~13050674
> *not sure if this should be under hydros or maintence and repair but how do i hook the cylienders up to the fronat if its front wheel drive any advice will help
> *



if the front of the car is a strut setup then you need to fabricate some cups to hold the cylinders in place..if its not a strut setup then a normal coil under setup applies


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I FUCCIN HATE FWDs-- THEY ARE AWFUL.. I did a 1990 ELDORADO for a customer-- AND I WILL NEVER DO ONE EVER AGAIN!!!!!!!! 

The fROnt was awful- the bac was awful-- IT WAS COMPLETELY AWFUL!!
Heres a pic of the fROnt cylinder- during moc up
For the lower part-- I duplicated the factory strut mounting set up ou of some tube and plate. I made the tube the lenght I needed- then cut the flat plate into the shapes I needed before welding them on the sides to connect it to the spindle.. 
Up top- I Cut apart the factory strut mounting plate-- and used ti to mount to the top of the cylinder. These are reverse flows so the fluid inlet isnt at the top.








OH-- and by the way- this was a house call cause he was attempting it himself first- so it was all done with my portable set up--- so I ARCd it.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 03:15 PM~13051123
> *I FUCCIN HATE FWDs-- THEY ARE AWFUL.. I did a 1990 ELDORADO for a customer-- AND I WILL NEVER DO ONE EVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!
> 
> The fROnt was awful- the bac was awful-- IT WAS COMPLETELY AWFUL!!
> ...






hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Feb 19 2009, 02:55 PM~13051547
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Let me see your FWD set ups.. I know you dont enjoy em IF YOU HAVE EVEN DONE ANY :0
The 90 eldorados is one of the worst suspensions to even try and Juice- if you did some honda (which is cake) or a newer deville- get outta here with that shit :uh:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 03:59 PM~13051574
> *Let me see your FWD set ups.. I know you dont enjoy em IF YOU HAVE EVEN DONE ANY :0
> The 90 eldorados is one of the worst suspensions to even try and Juice-  if you did some honda (which is cake) or a newer deville- get outta here with that shit :uh:
> *




wasnt coming down at you homie.....just never liked the fact of FWDs on juice


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Feb 19 2009, 03:05 PM~13051632
> *wasnt coming down at you homie.....just never liked the fact of FWDs on juice
> *





ME EITHER-=- I HATE EM- and unless I get paid 500grand and make it worth it- I aint touchin an eldorado like this ever again :biggrin:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 03:15 PM~13051123
> *I FUCCIN HATE FWDs-- THEY ARE AWFUL.. I did a 1990 ELDORADO for a customer-- AND I WILL NEVER DO ONE EVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!
> 
> The fROnt was awful- the bac was awful-- IT WAS COMPLETELY AWFUL!!
> ...



I wouldn't go that far. They suck, but no big deal...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=446436&hl=


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 19 2009, 03:22 PM~13051789
> *I wouldn't go that far.  They suck, but no big deal...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=446436&hl=
> *



HAVE YOU DONE AN 89 or 90 eldorado- OR SOMETHIN WITH THE EXACT SAME SUSUPNSION?????????????? until you have dont speak on what I jus said..

Cause I have done others FWDs- and they are all cake compared to this supsension set up.. These ELDORADOS are the biggest pain in the ass TO WORK PROPERLY. Im not jus talkin bout goin up and down either. I mean to be able to drive- HAVE DECNT CAMBER and still turn like its suppose to.
TELL ME- naw better yet- POST UP THE ONE YOU HAVE DONE-- ID LOVE TO SEE IT-- ON THE REALS


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

So..a macpherson strut? What was so difficult about it specifically? Well, I can tell you that having coils on it makes it more proned to problems, that's why I ditch the coils and just run straight accumulator. 

Anything with an upper control arm FWD or not is going to be easier than a Macpherson - I shouldn't even say easier, just different.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 19 2009, 03:37 PM~13051911
> *So..a macpherson strut?  What was so difficult about it specifically?  Well, I can tell you that having coils on it makes it more proned to problems, that's why I ditch the coils and just run straight accumulator.
> 
> Anything with an upper control arm FWD or not is going to be easier than a Macpherson - I shouldn't even say easier, just different.
> *


SO- Aparently you havent done one- thats what I take it from your reply?
The fROnt was a pain in the ass jus for the fact of havin no ROom to run the hose without it gettin caught up- the fROnt wasnt really where my anger comes fROm. The bac was the biggest bitch in the worlds. I mean it seemed like no matter what I did-- I couldnt get the bac to have any decent camber. It looked like a ford ranger tuccin 22s and laid at AT ALL TIME. no matter what adjustments I did- it jus was a bitch. I finaly got it to look pretty decent- but it was still negastive camber like a muthafucca- and if I would have changed it anymore- (LIKE I TRIED) it was postive camber.. Im talkin I barely changed what I was doin- and the wheel was cambered the other way 10 times worse... I rebuilt the rear bout 10 times- NO JOKE...

FUC THEM. A honda - or somethin like it- its cake- have em done in a day.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

W bodys are NO cake walk either. 2 years of trial and error to get something that lasted on the road. Front suspension has no upper arms, the strut acted as the lateral support so no coils possible, and no room for reverse flows so had to use a full time swivel fitting in order to turn the wheel and not blow hoses every week. Rear had a fiberglass leafspring from wheel to wheel and no room for coils back there either. I adjusted the camber so that they tucked when layed out but when you raised it up they butterflied out. Couldnt help it much. Went with accums all around and got a REAL nice ride. 

I dont doubt one bit a eldo is tough. Anything other than grand ams and hondas or cars you can just get euro kits for are a shit TON of trial and error!!! 

Like swiph says, Id never do this again!! :nosad:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 03:47 PM~13052013
> *SO- Aparently you havent done one- thats what I take it from your reply?
> The fROnt was a pain in the ass jus for the fact of havin no ROom to run the hose without it gettin caught up- the fROnt wasnt really where my anger comes fROm. The bac was the biggest bitch in the worlds. I mean it seemed like no matter what I did-- I couldnt get the bac to have any decent camber. It looked like a  ford ranger tuccin 22s and laid at AT ALL TIME. no matter what adjustments I did- it jus was a bitch. I finaly got it to look  pretty decent- but it was still negastive camber like a muthafucca- and if I would have changed it anymore- (LIKE I TRIED) it was postive camber.. Im talkin I barely changed what I was doin- and the wheel was cambered the other way 10 times worse... I rebuilt the rear  bout 10 times- NO JOKE...
> 
> ...


I'll co-sign on this.. they can be a pain way more then most


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

red ghost has a FWD caddy


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 19 2009, 08:04 PM~13054266
> *red ghost has a FWD caddy
> *


LET ME GUESS- its a 90s deville

:dunno:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 19 2009, 10:04 PM~13054266
> *red ghost has a FWD caddy
> *


X 2

And this topic has been asked many times before & criticized many times.



I have a civic with Juice

LOWASME on here has a toyota scion with Juice

NY-BOSSMAN on here Used to have a Neon with Juice

Shit theres a ton of guys on here with FWD Juiced rides.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 10:49 PM~13054769
> *LET ME GUESS- its a 90s deville
> 
> :dunno:
> *



no, i think its a 89 fleetwood, but the fwd version... i forget.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

my bad its a 91 deville...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

ANY MORE PICS OF THAT CADILLAC


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

in my opinion-
front wheel drive lowriders= people who aren't building the car they truely want and are sinking money into something they dont even like or want... and will never get the money back that has been spent on it... 

and i dont know much about juicing a front wheel drive, but something about it just seems very unsafe


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Feb 19 2009, 08:04 PM~13054266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: --I HAD A FEELIN IT WAS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Feb 20 2009, 03:09 PM~13061790
> *in my opinion-
> front wheel drive lowriders= people who aren't building the car they truely want and are sinking money into something they dont even like or want... and will never get the money back that has been spent on it...
> 
> ...



im WIT YA ON THIS ONE FOR SURE


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 20 2009, 08:20 PM~13064322
> *im WIT YA ON THIS ONE FOR SURE
> *


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 19 2009, 08:37 PM~13055336
> *my bad its a 91 deville...
> 
> 
> ...


I juiced one like this about 10 years ago,was a big pain in the ass,have never touched a fwd since!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 20 2009, 08:35 PM~13064476
> *I juiced one like this about 10 years ago,was a big pain in the ass,have never touched a fwd since!
> *



Thats how I feel. WELL- Unless Im makin 5x what I think it should cost :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 20 2009, 07:44 PM~13064541
> *Thats how I feel.  WELL- Unless Im makin 5x what I think it should cost :biggrin:
> *


not even at that price,just a constant,never ending battle of shit.I always guarantee my work and that caddy was at my house once a week,if it wasn't the front,then it would be the back,hell I'd come home late on Fridays cause I know that caddy and owner be waiting on me,but he'd show up early Saturday mornin,my worst nightmare,swore I'd never touch another fwd,and haven't since!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 20 2009, 11:21 PM~13064835
> *not even at that price,just a constant,never ending battle of shit.I always guarantee my work and that caddy was at my house once a week,if it wasn't the front,then it would be the back,hell I'd come home late on Fridays cause I know that caddy and owner be waiting on me,but he'd show up early Saturday mornin,my worst nightmare,swore I'd never touch another fwd,and haven't since!
> *



did it have accumulators?


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 20 2009, 08:24 PM~13064867
> *did it have accumulators?
> *


nope,if my memory is right,they had just started marketing them a few months before and didn't know too much about them,and were pretty pricey back then


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 20 2009, 09:24 PM~13064867
> *did it have accumulators?
> *


ACCUMULATORS MAY HELP FOR SOEM REASONS- BUT THEY DONT HELP FOR ALL. THEY ARENT GONNA CHANGE CAMBER ISSUES NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU TRY- SO liek I said- they arent solvin all pROblems


----------



## wutang (Feb 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 19 2009, 03:28 PM~13051846
> *HAVE YOU DONE AN 89  or 90 eldorado- OR SOMETHIN WITH THE EXACT SAME SUSUPNSION?????????????? until you have dont speak on what I jus said..
> 
> Cause I have done others FWDs- and they are all cake compared to this supsension set  up.. These ELDORADOS are the biggest pain in the ass TO WORK PROPERLY. Im not jus talkin bout goin up and  down either. I mean to be able to drive- HAVE DECNT CAMBER  and still turn like its suppose to.
> ...




TREFIVE AKA GUMBY DSHOULD SHUT THE FUK UP.

SWIPH IS RIGHT THE ELDO IS A FUCKIN JOKE,. TORSION BAR, NO COILS, TINY UPPER CONTROL ARMS, FUCKER CAMBERS LIKE A MOFO, ITS A GARBAGE SUSPENSION SETUP.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thats why i stick to rear wheel drive, no bullshit to deal with...


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 20 2009, 09:06 PM~13065206
> *thats why i stick to rear wheel drive, no bullshit to deal with...
> *


x2,plain and simple!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 20 2009, 10:06 PM~13065206
> *thats why i stick to rear wheel drive, no bullshit to deal with...
> *


IT WAS FOR A CUSTOMER-- IT WASNT MINE.. and I have done FWDs before-- never had pROblems like this.

If I would have known ahead of time-- I WOULD HASVE SENT HIM ON HIS WAY.

You know what the most fucced up part was-- HE HAD A CLEAN T-TOP gran prix gbody at his house-- and he was choosin to do this ELDO-- I WAS SHOCCED at his stupidity


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 20 2009, 09:52 PM~13065582
> *IT WAS FOR A CUSTOMER-- IT WASNT MINE.. and I have done FWDs before-- never had pROblems like this.
> 
> If I would have known ahead of time-- I WOULD HASVE SENT HIM ON HIS WAY.
> ...


 people sometimes makes you wonder"what the f*ck you thinking" :loco:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 21 2009, 09:06 AM~13067871
> *people sometimes makes you wonder"what the f*ck you thinking" :loco:
> *


YA-- this fool was an idiot for sure. He even gave up a set of ALL GOLD PRESTAMPED 72 SPOKE DAYTONS towards the labor on it. :biggrin:


----------

